# Goat ripped off horn!!!



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

My very skiddish 6 month old doeling got her horn caught in the fence and when I went to help her she freaked out and pulled so hard that it ripped off! She seems to be acting normally (running, eating, ect.) but I know I need to catch her and get some medicine on her wound. Has this ever happened to anyone? I have never had goats with horns before, but when I bought her it was too late to dehorn.
Poor thing.....


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Get your dehorning iron red hot, have someone strong restrain her, and burn the heck out of the horn base. If the pulpy part is dangling, you will have to snip that off using a sharp, sterilized pair of pruning shears or strong sharp scissors. Cauterize all around the base and wherever it bleeds. 

If you can get pain meds for her, that might be a good idea.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

chamoisee said:


> Get your dehorning iron red hot, have someone strong restrain her, and burn the heck out of the horn base. If the pulpy part is dangling, you will have to snip that off using a sharp, sterilized pair of pruning shears or strong sharp scissors. Cauterize all around the base and wherever it bleeds.
> 
> If you can get pain meds for her, that might be a good idea.


I don't have a dehorning iron...I wonder if someone in our 4-H group would be willing to do that for me. It sounds horrific, but I know it would help her in the long run. I will have to ask around.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

When one of my does ripped her horn off what was left was like a inner core of the horn, about 2 inches, all red and raw. I put what we call true blue on it which is an anteseptic and fly repellent....do you have something like that? There was no way I could have put a disbudding iron on her horn. It eventually went hard and another horn did not grow.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought both a powder and a spray. The problem is that I can't catch her to put it on. It looks just like you described...at least from a few feet away.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Have a bucket of grain in one hand and the spray in the other, behind your back. Get her to come to you shaking the grain, as her head goes in the bucket spray her head.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hehe!!! Sounds like you have performed this trick before! =)


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL yep everything here has learnt well....


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Was this a horn or a scur? A horn would be bleeding like crazy. Scurs pop off with little blood loss.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Was this a horn or a scur? A horn would be bleeding like crazy. Scurs pop off with little blood loss.


If it's just the "shell" of the horn, it may not bleedmuch. If the core had ripped off, there would be arterial type spraying.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

It was the horn and it had a little "meat" inside it at the tip of the horn. She did not really bleed much, which surprised me.


----------

